

B is for Billion: Wordnik passes 9 billion record mark with MongoDB - johnny99
http://blog.wordnik.com/b-is-for-billion

======
pierrefar
Very sparse on details. Are they partitioning the data? If so how? Is it
MongoDB shards or at the application level or...? What's their average record
size? Do they see a long-tail kind of access such that MongoDB really does
keep the most commonly used records in memory all the time? How many machines
are they serving from? What are their specs (particularly RAM)?

~~~
kneath
This is pretty well covered in this presentation:
[http://www.slideshare.net/fehguy/migrating-from-mysql-to-
mon...](http://www.slideshare.net/fehguy/migrating-from-mysql-to-mongodb-at-
wordnik)

A few unanswered questions (sharding? Looks like none to me), but a good bit
of numbers and specifics on their current setup.

~~~
ericflo
The 47.7 queries per second figure in those slides surprised me a bit. I'd
like to know more details there...is that for a single node, or the entire
cluster?

~~~
fehguy
That's per api server, we have 4 api servers.

------
christopherdone
Well I'd never heard of Wordnik but this is very cool and I'll be using it.
This is like a respectable Dictionary.com+ Urban Dictionary. I don't see the
category theory definition of a monad on it, though. Which is somewhat odd.

~~~
fehguy
Hi Christopher, glad you like Wordnik. Do you mean you couldn't find this?

<http://www.wordnik.com/words/monad>

------
earle
This is still a relatively small production database as far as large DB
instances go.

~~~
herewego
As far as production websites go, you are completely wrong.

